# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  cockatiel

## jockyplunck

I have a white faced pearl cockatiel he is 5 months old. i kept him thinking he was a hen  and i am now looking to swap him for a young hen cockatiel. what have you got?

----------


## KirstyBain19

Id be interested

----------

